# Reserve Deputy Sonny Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reserve Deputy*
*Sonny Smith*
Johnson County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Friday, May 15, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 42

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Reserve Deputy Sonny Smith was shot and killed as he and other deputies searched for a burglary suspect in the area of County Road 1723 at approximately 2:30 am.

He confronted the subject as the deputies searched the area following an earlier burglary. The suspect and Deputy Smith exchanged gunfire and both were wounded. Deputy Smith was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. The subject was taken into custody.

Deputy Smith was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Johnson County Sheriff's Office for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Larry Jones
Johnson County Sheriff's Office
301 Porter Industrial Road
Clarksville, AR 72830

Phone: (479) 754-2200

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22487-reserve-deputy-sonny-smith#ixzz3aF1Narrh


----------

